# bad day for my hard drive



## JBroida (Jun 15, 2013)

just wanted to share about my ****** day and massive network attached storage hard drive crash today at work... makes me remember why i hate technology, but thankful i still remember enough from my computer working days to fix things (even if its 10pm and i've still got at least 5 more hours of work ahead of me).

anyone else with recent computer problems want to chime in and ***** about how much they hate technology?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 15, 2013)

I just spent 30+ hours building a home-theater PC with a new OS (Win7)...got all my backups running, playlist scripts working, video perfectly calibrated....and my HDD failed have to buy a new one and start all over.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 15, 2013)

yup... just ordered a raid 5 NAS enclosure and a bunch of HDD's to replace the lost one (raid 0 was a mistake afterall and a carryover from my pre-jki days)


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 15, 2013)

raid 5 is good. Raid 1 is better  (but more expensive)me? I'm a crazy person...I guess I have what you'd call RAID 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 (I have 9 complete copies at all times, with a 24 hour latency.)


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 15, 2013)

This just reminded me that I need to put together a new raid setup, immediately. Planning to go raid 5, 4x3TB hdds for now. My primary storage has no backup currently, it is very discomforting.

What enclosure and hdds did you order?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 15, 2013)

Synology DiskStation 5-Bay (Diskless) Network Attached Storage DS1512+ and some WD reds


----------



## eaglerock (Jun 15, 2013)

Raid 0 is risky but fast


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 15, 2013)

I've never used the Reds but I've been thrilled with the WD Caviar blacks. If I ever have to replace my OS drive I'm going SSD next time. 
Prices have really come down in the last year on storage.
Dave


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 15, 2013)

Caviar Blacks for work environment (i.e., one where your income is directly impacted). Least problematic of the WDs.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 15, 2013)

saved 100% of files... only worked till 3am last night


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


JBroida said:


> saved 100% of files... only worked till 3am last night


----------

